# Newbie From Mid-Atlantic



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey fellow Outbackers,

Recently picked up a new 2013 Outback 292BH and wanted to officially check-in! Dear wife and I purchased back in February and have only recently been able to take it out for a maiden voyage due to this perpetual winter and damn snow. So far we love this trailer. We've been shopping for the past 2 seasons and kept coming back to this floor style. Finally a dealer we've been working with was very motivated to get the unit off their lot as it was sitting since March of 2013 and they were clearing way for all the 2014 models. We ended up at 38% off MSRP plus electric tongue jack thrown in. I tow the unit with an F150 Max-Tow running E-tires and air-bags, and use a ProPride pivot point projection style hitch. Got a couple first mods planned with 12V LED strip lighting under the awning and a slide-topper (if anyone has experience with either of these, love to hear about it). Otherwise we continue to familiarize ourselves with the trailer and have a number of great trips planned this season!

Cheers,
Anthony & Elizabeth

Floorplan









Inside:

















Exterior:

















Hitch:


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.....glad to have you on the site!!!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!!! Very nice Outback and F-150!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers and best of luck with your new Outback!!


----------



## The Murphy's (May 10, 2013)

Congrats on your new 292BH. We purchased the same trailer last year & have absolutely no regrets!!

2014 project is having our new stainless steel BBQ connected through a 2nd propane quick connect.

Happy camping.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Very nice and what a great price. Welcome aboard!!!

Walter


----------

